# For Layla



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

To remembering a perfect day with a perfect dog.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

That was a beautiful tribute to Layla. I got all teary eyed. She was a beautiful girl and you will always remember that perfect day with her.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Really sorry for your loss .xhugs.x As soon as I heard the music I thought I aint going to make watching all this video without starting to boo!! I had to turn the sound right down! Layla looked such a good girl..


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Layla was beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss. May I ask where you got her?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

A beautiful girl, lots of wonderful memories I'm sure, running free at the rainbow bridge. Layla will be there waiting for you someday, that was a beautiful tribute to your girl.


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Bridget said:


> Layla was beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss. May I ask where you got her?


She was bred by Carol Keen now in Devon UK - her kennel name was Clokellys Rufina. 
She is out of a line of Laios Van Noort.


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

JustMeLeslie said:


> That was a beautiful tribute to Layla. I got all teary eyed. She was a beautiful girl and you will always remember that perfect day with her.


Strange how that particular day sticks in my mind - I even took more pictures of her than normal, and believe me I was always taking pictures and videos of her.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Sue Smart said:


> Strange how that particular day sticks in my mind - I even took more pictures of her than normal, and believe me I was always taking pictures and videos of her.


Well, it's a beautiful video tribute to her. It seems like you can take tons and tons of pics and videos, but it's those specials days or moments that you keep with you forever. I'm glad you were able to document your perfect day. She was a beautiful girl!


----------

